# CPL Renewal



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

My wifes CPL expired on Nov 4................she didn't realize it expired this year. She has not carried since October, so she has not been in violation of the law.

My question: Even though her license has expired, can she renew it now, or does she have to go through the training again? I'd appreciate a link to a website if available.

I've searched the web, but no site specifically addresses this situation.

Steve


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

hitechman said:


> My wifes CPL expired on Nov 4................she didn't realize it expired this year. She has not carried since October, so she has not been in violation of the law.
> 
> My question: Even though her license has expired, can she renew it now, or does she have to go through the training again? I'd appreciate a link to a website if available.
> 
> ...


A good friend of mine, for for some reason or other, showed me his CPL only to discover that it had expired :yikes: . He went through the bureaucratic hoops and renewed it WITHOUT having to go through another CCW/CPL class - but then again we live in gun friendly west Michigan where many if not most citizens (including county bureaucrats, local and county public safety officers etc.) think "carrying" is OK at the least and to be commended at best. 

Hope this helps.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Class certificates have NO expiration date. When renewing there is a section on the application that is signed by the applicant that you "certify" you have reviewed the law and have spent time on the target range (no receipt required) in the last six months. New photo, $105. and fingerprints (no longer needed AFTER this renewal) and you'll be waiting for approval.

For up-to-date info on CPL news and other gun owners rights, go to migunowners.org .




hitechman said:


> My wifes CPL expired on Nov 4................she didn't realize it expired this year. She has not carried since October, so she has not been in violation of the law.
> 
> My question: Even though her license has expired, can she renew it now, or does she have to go through the training again? I'd appreciate a link to a website if available.
> 
> ...


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Well............she ended up visiting the Gratiot County Clerk's office yesterday afternoon. Tallbear hit the nail on the head in his post above.

You can renew an expired CPL, and not have to take the "training" over. You only have to certify that you have reviewed the CPL laws for 3 hours and have 1 hour on the range in the last 6 months. She did tell me that the clerk asked "how long" it had been expired (whatever that means).

Soooooo........since this question has been answered, I guess this thread can be locked.

Thank you for the answers and insight.

Steve


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Glad it worked out for her. Some Counties might not have been as cooperative. I've heard some different outcomes from different Counties.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

glockman55 said:


> Glad it worked out for her. Some Counties might not have been as cooperative. I've heard some different outcomes from different Counties.


The statute is the law and no sub government entity may add to it in any way. If there are municipalities that are going "above and beyond" what is written as law there are people who really want to hear about it so that they may attempt to correct it.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

glockman55 said:


> In a perfect world maybe, but there are going to be ways around any so called law. I know that if you choose to not take a refresher course you are subject to a board review, and if you miss some of the questions on the reviewed CPL laws you said you looked over for three hours you could be denied your CPL. I would hope that all counties would translate the Law the same but highly unlikely.


For starters I've never heard of a CPL/CCW "refresher course." Secondly I've never heard of any applicant for a CPL being questioned as to their their knowledge of Michigan statutes applicable to anything at all including concealed carry laws. And I've never heard of a "board review" for those seeking renewal - except maybe those who have gotten into some sort of legal trouble after the issuance of their CPL but prior to their application for renewal.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

"Refresher classes" are the "idea" of some instructors. Don't get me wrong. I believe "some" people NEED a class. BUT, it's not required.

The law actually "allows" the gun board to call in an applicant to "review" the application "when necessary". Some counties take that as to mean "everybody will be interviewed". Some do it for the first permit and not a renewal; some do it every time. Most don't do it at all.

If it's happening in your county you need to work on getting the "process" changed. I live in Wayne county and worked for two years to get it "better". We're now getting turn-around of 8-10 weeks instead of 8-10 months. One of the guys got his in 4 weeks last month. 




Hoppe's no.10 said:


> For starters I've never heard of a CPL/CCW "refresher course." Secondly I've never heard of any applicant for a CPL being questioned as to their their knowledge of Michigan statutes applicable to anything at all including concealed carry laws. And I've never heard of a "board review" for those seeking renewal - except maybe those who have gotten into some sort of legal trouble after the issuance of their CPL but prior to their application for renewal.
> 
> Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

tallbear said:


> If it's happening in your county you need to work on getting the "process" changed. I live in Wayne county and worked for two years to get it "better". We're now getting turn-around of 8-10 weeks instead of 8-10 months. One of the guys got his in 4 weeks last month.


Having lived and worked in Wayne County for 55 plus years - I feel your pain - :yikes: and I certainly applaud your efforts to make it more gun friendly or at least less gun unfriendly.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

I was told and like sheep followed the paperwork to retake the legal review & range portion of the course to get new certificate and renew my CPL per the clerks paperwork,  range was a joke, shot it with my .22 this time,,:lol: macomb county


----------

